# Clyde Track Laying machine



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

I plan to build an F scale model of the Clyde Track Laying Machine. I have HO scale drawing by Roy McKenzie. Does anyone know if a G scale model has been built? I would appreciate any leads to plans for the steel flat car supporting the superstructure. Also, are there any dual drum winches, or single drum winches, available in F? Thanks


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Very cool! Haven't seen one in g scale yet. Thinking of building one in the future when I finish building my tower skidder. I look forward to your progress. Here is a link to one in ho scale
http://www.mb1q.com/modelle/eisenba...e_track_laying_and_lifting_machine/index.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

I think one of the layouts at the garden railroad convention had this. He was a pattern maker. Will try and see if I can find pictures and post them.


----------



## hunteman (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks. I have some dreams about building a dual skidder and a tower skidder. I thought that the clyde track laying machine would be a simpler first step. Based on the skidders i have seen I expect the real challenge is finding or building the winches, etc., and other machinery parts. Are you using commercial winches or building your own? Like to see progress reports and especially pictures when you are ready share them.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By hunteman on 20 Mar 2013 02:47 PM 
Thanks. I have some dreams about building a dual skidder and a tower skidder. I thought that the clyde track laying machine would be a simpler first step. Based on the skidders i have seen I expect the real challenge is finding or building the winches, etc., and other machinery parts. Are you using commercial winches or building your own? Like to see progress reports and especially pictures when you are ready share them.

Hunterman,

Regarding the making of winches........check the building log of Aaron Loyet's (trainbuffjr above^^^^^^^) Crown Williamette Paper Co. #3 tower skidder on Large Scale Central. Absolutely awesome craftsmanship! Here's alink: http://www.largescalecentral.com/fo...er-co-3-to


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to take so long on this. I thought i had pictures of the Clyde machine but when I went through them I could not find any. So I contacted my friend Tom Cruse and asked if he had any. He sent me some and then gave me permission to post them. Thanks Tom.


These models are by Joe Genc. He is a pattern maker by trade and lives in the western suburbs of Chicago.

So here are two pictures of the track layer he built.



















In case you think this is a one off for him, here are a couple of pics of his mine.



















And finally two pics of Mr. Genc's pile driver.










Once again, these are not my pics. Tom Cruse graciously allowed my to post them. I have changed the size to meet the forum requirements, and cropped some to emphasize the models. Enjoy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stunning models!


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Very Nice models!!! Awesome work!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome work. 
I'm confused though. 
I see these fine models in an outdoor setting, don't you guys have critters? 

John


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Mr Genc lives in a built up area in the western suburbs of Chicago. The pictures show practically all his back yard. So he must not have to worry about nature's critters. Just the two legged type.


----------

